# «επικαλούμενος» - χρήση και (εξαιρετική ?) σύνταξη



## διαφορετικός

Συμφραζόμενα:

Δεν πήγε στη δεξίωση *επικαλούμενος* λόγους υγείας.
Η τουρκική εφημερίδα Yeni Safak, *επικαλούμενη* τον ανταποκριτή της στην Καμπούλ, μετέδωσε [...]
Η λέξη «επικαλούμενος» φαίνεται να ...

είναι μια μετοχή παθητικού ενεστώτα, από τη μορφή της
προσαρμόζεται στο υποκείμενο (στον αριθμό και στο γένος)
έχει τη σημασία μιας μετοχής ενεργητικού ενεστώτα: «αναφέροντας», περίπου. (Το βασικό ρήμα είναι «επικαλούμαι». Μπορεί ότι γενικά για τα αποθετικά ρήματα έτσι σχηματίζεται η μετοχή (σημασιολογικά) ενεργητικού ενεστώτα; )
Ερωτήσεις:

Είναι σωστές οι παραπάνω παρατηρήσεις μου;
Υπάρχουν άλλες λέξεις που λειτουργούν έτσι (έχουν τις τρεις παραπάνω ιδιότητες);

Σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα

Mωάμεθ ο B' ο *επικαλούμενος* Πορθητής.
η λέξη φαίνεται να ...

έχει τη σημασία μιας μετοχής παθητικού παρακειμένου: «επονομασμένος», περίπου.


----------



## ioanell

Δεν πήγε στη δεξίωση *επικαλούμενος* (=χρησιμοποιώντας ως δικαιολογία [σε άλλη περίπτωση, ως επιχείρημα]) λόγους υγείας.
Η τουρκική εφημερίδα Yeni Safak, *επικαλούμενη* (=προστρέχοντας στον, παραπέμποντας στον) τον ανταποκριτή της στην Καμπούλ, μετέδωσε [...]
Η λέξη «επικαλούμενος» φαίνεται να ...

είναι μια μετοχή παθητικού μεσοπαθητικού (αρχαιοελληνικού μέσου) ενεστώτα, από τη μορφή της
προσαρμόζεται στο υποκείμενο (στον αριθμό και στο γένος)
έχει τη σημασία μιας μετοχής ενεργητικού ενεστώτα: «αναφέροντας», περίπου. _1. (=χρησιμοποιώντας ως επιχείρημα ή ως δικαιολογία) 2. (=προστρέχοντας στον, παραπέμποντας στον, ζητώντας τη συνδρομή τού…)_ (Το βασικό ρήμα είναι «επικαλούμαι». Μπορεί ότι γενικά για τα αποθετικά ρήματα έτσι σχηματίζεται η μετοχή (σημασιολογικά) ενεργητικού ενεστώτα;                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
Μπορείς να αποδώσεις τη μετοχή ενός αποθετικού ρήματος με μετοχή ενεργητικού ενεστώτα ενός άλλου [συνώνυμου ενεργητικού] ρήματος ή κάνοντας χρήση μιας ευρύτερης έκφρασης, κυρίως όταν αυτό το αποθετικό μπορεί να σχηματίσει μετοχή, όπως το παράδειγμά σου με το αποθετικό «επικαλούμαι/επικαλούμενος [κάποιον]» ή «ειρωνεύομαι/ειρωνευόμενος [κάποιον]». Αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με αποθετικά που δεν σχηματίζουν αποδεκτή μετοχή, όπως π.χ. αναρωτιέμαι, γίνομαι, κάθομαι, μεγαλοπιάνομαι, φαίνομαι.                                                                                                
Ερωτήσεις:

Είναι σωστές οι παραπάνω παρατηρήσεις μου; Ναι, είναι, με την προϋπόθεση της προσοχής στις σχετικές επισημάνσεις.
Υπάρχουν άλλες λέξεις/*ρήματα *που λειτουργούν έτσι (έχουν τις τρεις παραπάνω ιδιότητες); Ναι, υπάρχουν και είναι αρκετά, π.χ. αστειεύομαι/αστειευόμενος [=λέγοντας αστεία], σκέπτομαι/σκεπτόμενος [=κάνοντας σκέψεις]. Ένα καλό λεξικό μπορεί να βοηθήσει σημαντικά.

Σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα

Mωάμεθ ο B' ο *επικαλούμενος* αποκαλούμενος Πορθητής.
η λέξη φαίνεται να ...

έχει τη σημασία μιας μετοχής παθητικού παρακειμένου ενεστώτα: «επονομασμένος», «επονομαζόμενος».


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ioanell, για την αναλυτική απάντηση. Καλύπτει καλά όλες τις ερωτήσεις μου.

Θα συνεχίσω τη μελέτη του θέματος αργότερα.


----------



## sotos

διαφορετικός said:


> Mωάμεθ ο B' ο *επικαλούμενος* Πορθητής.
> η λέξη φαίνεται να ...
> 
> έχει τη σημασία μιας μετοχής παθητικού παρακειμένου: «επονομασμένος», περίπου.


Σωστό, αλλά αρκετά παλαιό. π.χ. "καὶ Συμεὼν ὁ ἐπικαλούμενος Νίγερ" (Πράξεις, 13:1)


----------



## διαφορετικός

ioanell said:


> κάνοντας χρήση μιας ευρύτερης έκφρασης, [...], όπως το παράδειγμά σου με το αποθετικό «επικαλούμαι/επικαλούμενος [κάποιον]»


Γιατί τη λες «ευρύτερη» την έκφραση (τη μετοχή); Γιατί έχει και ενεργητική σημασία;


----------



## ioanell

Όταν έχεις ένα αποθετικό ρήμα που έχει ένα ακριβές συνώνυμο μπορείς να αποδώσεις και τη μετοχή του με μία ενεργητική μετοχή, π.χ. εργάζομαι=δουλεύω, έτσι η μετοχή εργαζόμενος μπορεί να αποδοθεί με μία μετοχή, π.χ. εργαζόμενος καθημερινά…=δουλεύοντας καθημερινά…, ειρωνεύομαι=κοροϊδεύω, ειρωνευόμενος τον αδελφό του…=κοροϊδεύοντας τον αδελφό του…

Διαφορετικά, εάν δεν έχεις ένα ακριβές (μονολεκτικό) συνώνυμο, τότε θα χρησιμοποιήσεις περισσότερες λέξεις, δηλ. μια περίφραση, μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη, π.χ. ονειρεύομαι=κάνω όνειρα, τότε και για τη μετοχή του αποθετικού θα χρησιμοποιήσεις περισσότερες λέξεις, δηλ. ονειρευόμενος, -η= κάνοντας [ενεργ. μετοχή] + όνειρα [αντικ.] + για [πρόθ.], π.χ. *ονειρευόμενη *το μέλλον της...=*κάνοντας όνειρα για* το μέλλον της...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαρισώ πολύ, ioanell, τώρα το καταλαβαίνω. Δεν είχα καταλάβει (λάθος μου) σε τι αναφέρεται η λέξη «έκφραση».


----------



## ioanell

You're welcome!


----------



## Αγγελος

Perhaps it should be made clear that:
= επικαλώ does not exist (at least in modern Greek)
= επικαλούμαι (a transitive deponent verb) can and usually does mean 'to invoke' (a deity, or a principle). By extension, it can be used of putting forth an excuse or referring to an authority, as in your examples
= its participles επικαλούμενος and (more often) επικληθείς, however, can also be used in a passive sense, meaning 'nicknamed', as in the biblical example quoted by Sotos.


----------

